# Help identify a song title. *edit. found it



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

I was at an afternoon matinee jam yesterday and this young jazz band was on stage for a bit.
They were really good.

I recorded the event and would like to know the name of this song.
Everyone's heard it, I'm sure.

Never mind, found it.
Enjoy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@laristotle Video is coming up a unavailable.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

for me as well.
Have you tried shazam? I wanted to do that but video is unavailable


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

greco said:


> @laristotle Video is coming up a unavailable.





bigboki said:


> for me as well.
> Have you tried shazam? I wanted to do that but video is unavailable


edited

Oh, found the title.
Enjoy the song though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks.

I'm going to have to come over to an Acton jam some Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

They're scheduled the second Saturday of every month (for now).
2 - 6 pm.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

"La Vie en Rose" is the song, listen to the Edith Piaf version if you get a chance.
We had a murder / mystery dinner last spring, took place in post WW2 France. I was the corrupt night club owner and another player was designated a former night club singer.
Seeing that we new in advance our characters, we performed that song to add a little more character to the setting


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Cool Acton has talent. Beats fighting in that steel barn downtown.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

Distortion said:


> Beats fighting in that steel barn downtown.


I've seen some cool bands in there;
April Wine, Headstones, Dr Hook and the Medicine Show ..


----------

